# (Relativ) Neues System: Warum MariaDB und nicht MySQL?

## l3u

Hallo allerseits!

Ich habe letztes Jahr mal wieder ein neues Gentoo-System aufgesetzt. Gerade wollte ich mal wieder ein Update machen, und da habe ich aufgrund eines Slot-Konfliks (oder Blocks oder was weiß ich) festgestellt, dass da MariaDB und nicht MySQL installiert ist. Ist das mittlerweile Standard? Ich habe das nirgends aktiv eingestellt, und ich habe auch auf Anhieb nichts gefunden, wie oder wo man das könnte …

Wie verhält sich das?!

----------

## alexander_ro

Hallo,

soweit ich weiß gehört MySql seit der SUN Übernahme jetzt zu Oracle und die haben nach der Übernahme die weiter Entwicklung behindert. Dann hat OpenSource das getan was sie dann immer tun einen fork weiter Entwickelt. Das betraf MySql und OpenOffice. Die OpenSource alternativen MariaDB und LibreOffice sind meiner Meinung nach in der Zwischenzeit besser.

Musst Du mal schauen ob die Pakete zwingend MariaDB brauchen. Wenn nicht kann man normal mit den entsprechenden USE-Flag Portage mitteilen welche Software man bevorzugt installiert haben möchte.

Grüße

Alexander

----------

## l3u

Hat mich nur gewundert, weil auf meinen anderen Systemen nach wie vor MySQL installiert ist – und da wurde es auch nur als Abhängigkeit mitinstalliert … Das mit Libreoffice ist klar, ist ja schon ne ganze Zeit her.

----------

## alexander_ro

Das kommt vielleicht darauf an welches Profil Du mit eselect gewählt hast oder welche Version des Profils. Die legen ja fest was als default installiert wird.

```
eselect profile list
```

Aber das schöne ist ja das man das bei Gentoo immer ändern kann solange nicht eine bestimmte Version von einem Paket explizit von dem Paket das man installiert benötigt wird. Wenn Du alle System gleich haben möchtest was ja durchaus Sinn macht musst Du halt per USE-Flag Deinen Wunsch vorgeben.

----------

## l3u

An das Profil hatte ich auch schon gedacht, aber das ist in allen Fällen

```
default/linux/amd64/17.0/desktop/plasma
```

----------

## alexander_ro

Hab ich entdeckt: In Gentoo, dev-db/mariadb is the default package for items that depend on virtual/mysql

Von hier: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/MariaDB

----------

## l3u

Na dann liegt's wohl daran, dass es ein neues System ist. Und meine anderen haben sozusagen „Bestandsschutz“ … danke für den Link :-)

----------

## schmidicom

MariaDB ist, so weit ich das im GIT vom Gentoo-Repo erkennen konnte, seit mindestens 2015 an erster Stelle im ebuild "virtual/mysql" also Standard und auch andere Distributionen (Debian ab Version 9) bevorzugen inzwischen MariaDB.

Ich persönlich habe schlicht zu wenig Ahnung von Datenbanken um die technischen Unterscheide zwischen MySQL und MariaDB zu kennen und diese sind mir auch ziemlich egal, ich nehme die Datenbank welche von der App die ich benutzen möchte verlangt wird. Aber aufgrund der parallelen zum Vorfall von Open/LibreOffice würde ich persönlich auch eher zu MariaDB greifen wenn ich denn eine Entscheidung treffen müsste.Last edited by schmidicom on Mon May 28, 2018 11:00 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## ChrisJumper

Sehr interessant. Ich muss gestehen das hab ich so bisher auch noch nicht verinnerlicht.

Damit der Version-Sprung mit der Zeit nicht ausartet sollte ich dieses Jahr vielleicht mal erwägen die Datenbanken zu migrieren.

MariaDB hatte ja mal schlechte Schlagzeilen weil so viele Installationen mit einem Defaultpasswort im Netz öffentlich zugänglich waren...

----------

## l3u

Naja, das letzte Gentoo-System vor dem habe ich 2014 aufgesetzt. Das erklärt dann auch, warum da (noch) MySQL installiert wurde.

Wird schon alles passen ;-)

----------

## alexander_ro

Ja ich glaube auch das der jetzige Standard mit MariaDB eine gute Wahl ist. Ein Wechsel zu MySql ist eigentlich nur Sinnvoll wenn Du selbst mit MySql schon lange Erfahrung hast und selber Datenbank Anwendungen baust. Oder Oracel Kunde bist und deren Support möchtest.

@ChrisJumper:

Nicht geänderte default Passwörter der Datenbank anzulasten finde ich nicht wirklich gerechtfertigt.

----------

## l3u

Auf dem System, um das es geht, wurde MariaDB eh nur als Abhängigkeit gezogen. Ich benutze es aktiv gar nicht. Mich hat nur interessiert, warum es gerade da MariaDB war, und nicht MySQL wie auf meinen anderen Systemen. Von daher soll's mir Recht sein.

Und wer einen Datenbankserver mit unveränderten Default-Passwörtern online stellt, dem ist beim besten Willen nicht mehr zu helfen …

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *alexander_ro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @ChrisJumper:
> 
> Nicht geänderte default Passwörter der Datenbank anzulasten finde ich nicht wirklich gerechtfertigt.

 

Ja, da ist etwas dran. Hab ich so noch nicht gesehen. Andererseits ein System das seine Dienste direkt Verfügbar stellt ohne ein neues Passwort anzulegen ist ein schlechtes System oder Programm. Natürlich ist wahrscheinlich der Admin schuld. Ich vermute das die Systeme irgendwelche Blogs waren oder Systeme die einen anderen Webservice bereit stellen und die Informationen als Abhängigkeit in der Datenbank speichern. Dann wäre in den News auch angebracht diese Blogs oder Shopware zu nennen.

Andernfalls kann ich mir das nicht erklären.

Es muss wohl so abgelaufen sein das jemand Docker-Instanzen/alternative Virtualisierung, installiert hat und dort die Dienstleistung X lief aber die Datenbank automatisch per Default-Passwort aufgesetzt wurde.

----------

## firefly

 *alexander_ro wrote:*   

> Ja ich glaube auch das der jetzige Standard mit MariaDB eine gute Wahl ist. Ein Wechsel zu MySql ist eigentlich nur Sinnvoll wenn Du selbst mit MySql schon lange Erfahrung hast und selber Datenbank Anwendungen baust. Oder Oracel Kunde bist und deren Support möchtest.

 

Da MariaDB ein fork von MySQL ist, war es zu mindestens zu anfangs ein drop in replacement für mysql. Die meisten Tools für MySQL (z.b. phpmyadmin) funktionieren auch mit MariaDB. Nur wenn das tool mysql features verwendet, welche nach dem fork entwickelt und nicht von den mariadb entwicklern übernommen wurden, könnte es zu problemen kommen

----------

